# Беспокоит крестцовый отдел позвоночника. Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться!



## Katya-Katya7744 (15 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте! У меня большая проблема и я не знаю,как быть дальше. Около 5 ти лет меня беспокоит кресцовый отдел позвоночника. Сначала боль возникала периодически и проходила. 3 года, как боль постоянная и еще прибавилась боль внизу живота, сначала слева, теперь и справа. Врачи не знают, что со мной делать. Боль то ноющая, то жгучая. Лечили сначало меня по геникологии, но лечение не помогало.Год назад сделали диагностическую лапору, варикоз сальника,  по косвенным признакам в матке аденомиоз.Год сижу на гормонах, да и до этого сидела на них, не помогает. Пила венотоники, не помогает.Единственное, что не обследовала, так это кишечник.Ревмопробы норма. Когда, только начиналось всё, помню,что на ягодицах была сыпь, но т к я аллергик, то подумала, что это аллергия.Не может ли быть это герпес? Пожалуйста, помогите, чем сможете, я не могу больше так жить, не могу работать.Возможно качество снимков плохое, если что я постараюсь сделать получше.

 

Мне 30 лет. Лечение спины проходила не однократно. Миорелаксанты, хондрогард, витамины, мексидол, НВПС, делаю ЛФК, бегаю по чуть-чуть, вишу на турнике. Мне ничего не помогает. Плюс ко всему я стала очень нервной из за этой боли.Пожалуйста, направьте, что мне делать дальше.


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2017)

@Katya-Katya7744, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (15 Мар 2017)

Спасибо


----------



## AIR (19 Мар 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Около 5 ти лет меня беспокоит кресцовый отдел позвоночника.


Вечер добрый, к сожалению, без осмотра можно только высказывать предположения..


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (19 Мар 2017)

Спасибо за ответ. А по снимкам ничего не можете сказать? Выскажете хотя бы предположения, куда мне двигаться дальше.


----------



## AIR (19 Мар 2017)

> А по снимкам ничего не можете сказать?


Тогда,  укажите подробнее, как развивалось заболевание... по возможности выложите картинки с нарисоваными участками боли...  переснимите на МРТ отдельными кадрами вид позвоночника спереди, чтобы было видно лучше..


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (19 Мар 2017)

Появились боли в крестце(5 лет назад), я сразу пошла к гинекологу, начали лечить яко бы от воспаления(при осмотре гинеколога болей не было), но без антибиотиков лечили. Назначали мильгамму, кальция глюконат и мне помогало. И так эти боли повторялись где то каждые 3-4 месяца и я так и ходила к геникологии и меня этой схемой лечили. 3 года назад заболело постоянно и я так же пошла к врачу, прокололи 2 курса антибиотиков, не помогло, анализы, узи  все в норме, а боли так и остались, мне сказали, что это не гинекология. Пошла по врачам, узи почек- норма, узи жкт- застой желчи, анализы крови мочи - норма(только бывает повышен билирубин из за желчи), невролог назначал лечение, физио не однократно. 1,5 года назад прибавилась боль слева внизу живота, сделали диагностическую лапору: варикозное расширение вен сальника( венотоники не помогают), по признакам аденомиоз в матке( гормоны не помогают). От чего было лучше: от горячей ванны, если посидеть в течении примерно 3 дней минут по 20 , становится лучше, от массажа в этой области и потом растереть меновазином. И еще было такое, что я сделала укол мидокалма и боль резко отпустила. Так же, помню выпила мидокалма 150 мг и на следующий день проснулась без боли, но от него мне очень плохо, как и от сирдалуда. Боль в спине и животе связаны, т к не болит что-то одно или по очереди, болит либо вместе, либо не болит вместе. Плюс с нервами из за боли у меня не порядок теперь, вообще замкнутый круг. Вот как 3 дня массирую массажором  Nozomi и кажется, что становится лучше.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (19 Мар 2017)

Но гинекологи ещё ставят хр. аднексит, но что бы он давал такие постоянные боли.....вообщем посоветуйте что- нибудь, пожалуйста.


----------



## AIR (19 Мар 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> И еще было такое, что я сделала укол мидокалма и боль резко отпустила. Так же, помню выпила мидокалма 150 мг и на следующий день проснулась без боли, но от него мне очень плохо, как и от сирдалуда.





Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> От чего было лучше: от горячей ванны, если посидеть в течении примерно 3 дней минут по 20 , становится лучше, от массажа в этой области и потом растереть меновазином


Так как помогают препараты для расслабления мышц и другие расслабляющие процедуры, то можем предложить что проблема мышечно-тонического толка..


Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Боль в спине и животе связаны, т к не болит что-то одно или по очереди, болит либо вместе, либо не болит вместе


Например пояснично-подвздошная мышца идет от спины к животу и может болеть в обоих местах..
Можно предположить,  что имеется напряжение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева (насчет справа сказать сложно)..
Внешне не видел, какое телосложение не знаю, но предположу что немного туловище тянет вперед... Это увеличивает нагрузку на мышцы поясницы и таза. .. При длительной нагрузке в них появляются очаги уплотнения и болезненности в местах прикрепления , в данном случае к крестцу...
Попробуйте нажимать в этих местах - есть ли уплотнение и боль?
P.S. снимки говорят о некоторой мышечной асимметрии на пояснично-крестцовом уровне. .


----------



## Evenelf (19 Мар 2017)

@Katya-Katya7744, левая ппм то подукорочена...
Вам бы к Андрею Иосифовичу очно попасть, кажется мне что это прямо его специализация или стихия что ли)


----------



## AIR (19 Мар 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> кажется мне что это прямо его специализация или стихия что ли)


----------



## Tigresss (20 Мар 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> как 3 дня массирую массажором Nozomi


Ой какая интересная вещица  хорошо массажирует?
Насчет совета очно к доктору AIR  +100500


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (20 Мар 2017)

Tigresss, кстати, не плохо помогает. Вот вчера к вечеру опять начинало ныть, я помассировала и живот и спину, щас вот нету боли, фиг знает, может уже самовнушение какое.
@AIR, Андрей Иосифович, где посмотреть или напишите в личном сообщении, где Вы принимаете, телефон для записи, цена приема, а я уже буду думать как к Вам попасть.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (11 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! Посмотрите,пожалуйста, анализы. Есть ли возможность, что герпес является причиной моих болей?

Ещё на теле имеются высыпания ( их мало), как возвышение прозрачные, маленького размера. Выдавишь, выходит жидкость. Описала, как могла. Напишите, что думаете. Я цепляюсь за всё, что бы избавиться от этих болей.


----------



## горошек (11 Апр 2017)

*Katya-Katya7744, *локализация боли прямо как у меня. Болело у меня года три. В основном терпимо, но бывало, что и просто скрючивало, снимала нпвп. Порой и в ногу отдавало. Во славу Господа, сейчас не болит. Помогло ЛФК, хотя я и раньше делала, но тут добавила пару-тройку упражнений, и "жизнь по доктору Ступину". А началось всё, когда лежала в гинекологии с гормональным сбоем. Тоже по началу думала, что от гинекологических проблем. Хотя эндометриоз 20 лет был, но не болело в крестце при нём. Но может в это время и нервный стресс повлиял на начало, да и на продолжение болей. Ах, да, по снимку у меня спондилоартроз был. Не знаю, от него или нет боли были... Но он ведь и не делся никуда...


----------



## Evenelf (11 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! По описанию высыпаний вполне может быть похоже на герпес зостер, однако судя по анализам он не выявлен у Вас, кроме того Вы писали что возможно аллергическое.
Тот результат который у Вас положительный пока не о чём не говорит. В частности наличие антител G говорит о том что Вы уже сталкивались с одним или двумя сразу герпесами 1-го или 2-го типа (полагаю знаете что за они). Для того чтобы удостовериться в наличии активности инфекции нужно через 2 недели примерно повторить анализ на эти же герпесы и сравнить с предыдущим. Если титры растут значит инфекция активна, если падают то значит что вирус побеждён, если неизменны то значит это нормальный для Вас уровень (выработался иммунитет). Однако это упрощённое описание и интерпретировать результаты должен врач-инфекционист.
Если рассматривать применяемые Вами препараты то они в значительной степени "облегчают жизнь" вирусу. Отбросьте препараты которые не приносят эффекта, мильгамму, нпвс, гормоны, общедоступный мягкий массаж...


----------



## Тигги (11 Апр 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Ещё на теле имеются высыпания ( их мало), как возвышение прозрачные, маленького размера. Выдавишь, выходит жидкость


@Katya-Katya7744, не советую их выдавливать.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (19 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте, посмотрите, пожалуйста, анализ на герпес, сделанный через неделю, после последнего.



@горошек, я тоже делаю ЛФК, но не очень помогает. Вот и меня лечат больше по гинекологии, уже залечили, хотя ни антибиотики(якобы от воспалительных процессов ), ни гормоны( от аденомиоза) не помогают. Сейчас вообще ввели в искусственый климакс уже 3 мес почти, а боли не проходят. Если бы был эндометриоз, уже бы, наверно, помогло бы. Не знаю уже, что делать, все таки, надо мне к мануальному терапевту, у нас в городе таких специалистов нет. А Вы не сможете написать,какие Вы упражнения добавили?


----------



## abelar (25 Апр 2017)

Если "ставят аднексит", то похоже это классика жанра. А, учитывая обилие снимков,на которых старательно не захвачен копчик, то скорее всего он. Тем более, что 99% пациентов с кокцигогениями старательно называют копчик крестцом...
Про методы диагностики и лечения проблем с копчиком (теперь так мы будем называть "крестец") я старательно пишу раз в три месяца.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (25 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! Доктор, то есть мне нужно обследовать копчик? У меня есть снимки крестово-подвздошных сочленений, копчик там виден?  Что Вы скажите по поводу анализов на герпес, а то я уже начала пить валавир? И не очень поняла по аднексит и классику жанра? То есть это могут болеть придатки столько времени при хороших анализах и узи? Спасибо за ответ.

Валвир начала пить от герпеса.

Ещё у меня сейчас прибавилось, что боль бывает отдает в прямую кишку, вчера ее обследовала, там все в порядке, сказали делать колоноскопию, может это боли от кишечника. Плюс я сейчас в искусственном климаксе, боли не проходят. От чего меня лечат я уже не понимаю, просто замкнутый круг.


----------



## abelar (25 Апр 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> У меня есть снимки крестово-подвздошных сочленений, копчик там виден? .... Что Вы скажите по поводу анализов на герпес, а то я уже начала пить валавир?.... То есть это могут болеть придатки столько времени при хороших анализах и узи? Спасибо за ответ.


1. Нет. Не виден. Копчик виден на снимках копчика. Иногда на обзорном Рг снимке таза.Если рентгенолог щедрый.
2. Анализы на герпес, которые вам прописал Evenelf нужны только ему. Зачем-то...
3. Если "столько времени" "болят" придатки, а УЗИ и анализы ничего не показывают, то - это либо не "придатки", либо "придатки", но не болят.
...Я так понял, что читать посты древнее 2-х недель не в ваших правилах. (там где подробно про когцигогении). Просто ответьте: за последние 3 года травма копчика была? Ну, это когда падали на 5-ю точку.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (25 Апр 2017)

@abelar, спасибо за ответ. Нет, за последние 3 года я не падала, ни каких травм не было. Боли начались примерно через год после родов. Я на герпес сама сдала, т к не знаю к кому уже обращаться, а боль замучала уже. Я прочла про кокцегогению, спасибо. Ещё про герпес: ig G к простому герпесу 1:800, через неделю 1:400 говорят о чем нибудь?

Значит пойду обследовать копчик.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Апр 2017)

А вы какое ЛФК делаете? То, что предположил доктор AIR, проблемы с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей, можно проверить упражнениями. Попробуйте поделать упражнения на растяжку этих мышц и последите за ощущениями, боль сильнее, меньше и как потом после растяжки. Самое классическое упражнение это выпад. В интернете можете и еще найти другие упражнения. Ваши боли может действительно давать напряжение этой мышцы как с одной стороны, так и с другой.
Также можно пробовать поделать себе самомассаж, и выявить наиболее болезненные точки, они могут быть триггерами. Вот здесь есть карта этих триггеров http://svoistva-tela.ru/html/tochki-boli-i-napryazheniya.html
А то вы лечитесь по гинекологии, а проблема может быть и не в ней.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (25 Апр 2017)

Спасибо! Да, я делаю упражнения больше на растяжку и выпады тоже. Нашла так же специально для этих мышц упражнения. Хочу поехать в область к мануальному, у нас в городе нет специалистов. Да я сама уже понимаю, что это не гинекология, но наши врачи настойчиво посылают к гинекологам. Так можно всю жизнь лечиться и терпеть боли.

Ещё копчик проверю, вдруг там проблема.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (31 Авг 2017)

Здравствуйте! Если кто-то заходит в мою тему, то с болями у меня все по-прежнему: болит. Много чего ещё проверила. Была у мануального терапевта. Теперь вот волнует вопрос поповоду периневральных кист, не могут ли они давать боли в крестцовой области и внизу живота.

Свежие снимки пояснично-крестового отдела позвоночника.

      

Мрт


----------



## AIR (31 Авг 2017)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!


Вечер добрый!


Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Если кто-то заходит в мою тему, то с болями у меня все по-прежнему: болит.


А что заходить, если все то же..


Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Была у мануального терапевта.


Теперь сходите к другому мануальному терапевту..


----------



## Simos (5 Сен 2017)

2 случай течения хронического болевого синдрома, где источником боли вероятнее всего является КПС.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (5 Сен 2017)

@Simos, спасибо за ответ. Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение, что у меня не так с КПС? На МРТ вроде бы только дегенеративные изменения, сакроилеита нет.


----------



## Simos (5 Сен 2017)

Двойная диагностическая плацебоконтролируемая тест блокада КПС под ЭОП позволит подтвердить или опровергнуть диагноз Дисфункции крестцово-подвздошнего сочленения,(КПС, как источник боли)

По Мрт выражен гиперлордоз в поясничной отделе, соответственно нагрузка увеличена на межпозвонковые суставы Вы отмечаете, что появились проблемы спустя год после родов, Но во время вынашивания ребенка наверняка отмечались боли в нижних отделах поясницы и в области крестца так или нет,? Дело в том, что вовремя беременности на фоне гормональных сдвигов связочный аппарат крестца теряет свою упругость и элластичность, они как бы ростягиваются, подготавливая таз для дальнейших родов. На этом фоне увеличивается подвижность в области суставов КПС и раздражение нервных окончаний КПС вызывает боль, последующая нагрузка с ростом живота, а также анатомические особенности только усугубляют этот процесс. После родов дисфункция связок сохраняется, увеличенная нагрузка на суставыL5_S1 и КПС на фоне гиперлордоза сохраняется в итоге имеем весь спектр люмбосакралгии с иррадиацией в ягодицы, бедра и возможно даже голени

Пишу с телефона возможны ошибки


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (6 Сен 2017)

@Simos, да, во время беременности были боли в низу спины и после родов. Где-то месяц после родов, у меня были судороги ног иногда. Но потом все прошло. И я забыла.


----------



## ЕленаБел (6 Мар 2018)

Katya-Katya7744, подскажите, у вас есть изменения? У меня что-то похожее, причину не могут найти.


----------



## Katya-Katya7744 (6 Авг 2018)

@AIR, Андрей Иосифович спасибо Вам большое за лечение!) Пока полет нормальный) Делаю упражнения, которые Вы рекомендовали) Вы замечательный доктор и хороший человек)


----------



## AIR (6 Авг 2018)

Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> @AIR, Андрей Иосифович спасибо Вам большое за лечение!) Пока полет нормальный)


Катюша!  Намять  бока симпатичной девушке,  да завсегда пожалуйста 
Только летай низенько-низенько!


Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Делаю упражнения





Katya-Katya7744 написал(а):


> Вы замечательный доктор и хороший человек)


----------

